# Floor Sinks



## AbeFroman (Jul 20, 2011)

Hi all I just wanted to get your opinions on floor sinks. What I want to know is how difficult they really are to install?

If anyone has been on a job site or done professional installations can you shed some insight. Do people generally put the floor sink in before concrete is poured or do you use a spacer to then insert it after? Please explain your reason for either method. Do they get damaged or broken easily if installed before concrete while people are moving around the job site. Thanks.


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

You install before concrete is pored you must no your finished floor hight and pack your bak fill tight. Then duct tape the grate ..... I have seen it done after concrete you frame out larger than the sink then pull form set and grout. Have fun


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

AbeFroman said:


> Hi all I just wanted to get your opinions on floor sinks. What I want to know is how difficult they really are to install?
> 
> If anyone has been on a job site or done professional installations can you shed some insight. Do people generally put the floor sink in before concrete is poured or do you use a spacer to then insert it after? Please explain your reason for either method. Do they get damaged or broken easily if installed before concrete while people are moving around the job site. Thanks.


Hello... 

An intro is requested from all new members. In case you missed it, here is the 

link. http://www.plumbingzone.com/f3/.

The PZ is for Plumbing Professionals ( those engaged in the plumbing profession)

Post an intro and tell our members where you are from, yrs in the trade, and your area(s) of expertise in the plumbing field.

This info helps members who are waiting to welcome you to the best plumbing site there is.

We look forward to your valuable input.

:thumbsup:


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

I levitate them into place while the cement is still wet... :thumbup:


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

I dig the grade down 6" and set a foam square in before the poor and let the concrete guys make my sink. 








































:jester:


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

Protech said:


> I dig the grade down 6" and set a foam square in before the poor and let the concrete guys make my sink.
> 
> :jester:


 I'm glad I'm not the only one...

Letting the concrete guys do the work makes things sooo much easier.


----------



## plumber666 (Sep 19, 2010)

Have the spec changed and go with a plastic laundry tub. If they're adamant on a floor sink just take the legs off it.


----------



## suzie (Sep 1, 2010)

i have literally set dozens of these bad boys at the new twins baseball field. shot height set filled with three inch styrofoam and covered with duct tape. always a person watching when the pour comes or they will riun the sink or drain


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

I wait 'til after the concrete is poured them I pay chimps to chip the concrete so I can set them in place...


----------



## Qball415 (Nov 20, 2010)

Tommy plumber said:


> I wait 'til after the concrete is poured them I pay chimps to chip the concrete so I can set them in place...


 Best way to do it! No matter how much you strap them down(I use tin-knocker duct strap and screws) and level them off they never come out right especially on a steel deck. Weight of concrete will push deck down. Sinks will still move around no matter if you have a pour watchman.


----------



## Qball415 (Nov 20, 2010)

AbeFroman said:


> Hi all I just wanted to get your opinions on floor sinks. What I want to know is how difficult they really are to install?
> 
> If anyone has been on a job site or done professional installations can you shed some insight. Do people generally put the floor sink in before concrete is poured or do you use a spacer to then insert it after? Please explain your reason for either method. Do they get damaged or broken easily if installed before concrete while people are moving around the job site. Thanks.


 Sausage king of Chicago...Cant wait to read your intro.:thumbup:


----------

